# external Tv Tuner



## maddy (May 8, 2012)

hi guys
I got benq G2222HDL Monitor with DVI n VGA input
I am using DVI from my pc input
so I am looking for a TV tuner to connect at my VGA
I am using setup box its not hd i guess

so far i find this one better and cheap on flipkart

Flipkart: Frontech FT External LCD TV Box JIL 0617 with FM TV Tuner Card: Tv Tuner Card

I got budget of 2-2.5k 
any other good tv tuner you guys know?
Please help me aiming to buy it for EURO 2012


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2012)

I have a zebronics one. Though picture clarity is OK but not as that of a TV. Audio is what it lacks in. So, IMO all desi brands have this sort of problem and better avoid 'em. Get this instead: Flipkart: AverMedia AVerTV BOX GENIE 1 TV Tuner Card: Tv Tuner Card 
Its a good brand and also has 2yrs warranty. Also Pixel View is a good brand too. The last i had enquire, it cost 2.5k. Check that too. AFAIK Rashi Peripherals provides sales and service for Pixel View. Contat 'em for price.

For HD resolution this looks good: 
Flipkart: AverMedia AVerTV BOX W7 LITE TV Tuner Card: Tv Tuner Card


----------

